# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  L-39C советская / российская авиация

## Драган

Здравствуйте, мои братья-моделисты. Я хочу сделать этот самолет, Л-39Ц Албатрос, из российских ВВС. Я буду использовать модель "Special Hobby" в масштабе 1/48.
У меня есть запасная ракета P-13M из комплекта Eduard, и я хотел бы поставить ее на этот модельный комплект, поэтому вопрос таков:
Может ли Л-39Ц Албaтрос нести P-13M, и это была комбинация вооружения в российских ВВС? И есть ли какая-нибудь картина для этого,в то время как он несет этот тип ракеты? Спасибо.

----------

